# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Born Just Right project, Columbia, Missouri, USA

## Airicist

Website - bornjustright.org

youtube.com/BornJustRight

facebook.com/bornjustright

twitter.com/bornjustright

instagram.com/bjrorg

----------


## Airicist

10-year-old Explains her SuperheroCyborg Glitter-Shooting Arm (AKA "Project Unicorn")

Published on Feb 3, 2016




> Jordan worked with Autodesk and KIDmob to design a superhero cyborg prosthetic that shoots glitter.

----------

